# "Game Winner" Gun Case Issues



## FlFrayedKnot

I was wondering if any have had issues with Academy brand “Game Winner” like I experienced this weekend, and also want to warn anyone having a case by that brand.

I have one, a two scoped rifle case with wheels that I have used lightly. I bought it on sale for $49.99. Leaving the range yesterday the handle on the end of the case popped off in my hand. The housing burst open under light load as seen in this pic.









When I got home I searched for the “Game Winner” brand and found nothing. I called Academy and was advised that Game Winner was an Academy store brand. I asked about parts to replace the broken end handle and was told parts were not available. Guy said, bring it in and we will replace it with a similar case. Cool, I thought.

Went into the store today and they took the case to customer service, telling me to go get one like it. They had none.

Long story short, they offered me in-store credit for the “clearance” price of the case, $29.99.

I could not go for that. Thinking about it on the way home, one quick side trip to a hardware store made this red neck fix possible. I bet THIS handle won’t pop off in my hand!!









If YOU have a case of this brand, check those handles! When removing the broken handle bracket for replacement I tapped it with a ball peen hammer and it shattered into pieces, the cheap thin pot metal type.


----------



## Gravity3694

You get what you pay for. If you want a bombproof hard case get a Pelican or Hardigg. I personally prefer soft cases and use the CheaperThanDirt ModGear cases and Eagle Industry soft cases.


----------



## MULLET HUNTER

Wow looks like a near miss, but looks like you remedied the issue :thumbsup:


----------



## kaferhaus

Nice fix! I don't usually "bitch" about cheap crap that breaks. Like you, I either fix it or chalk it up. I am a buyer of "cheap" gun cases.... because they never stay in the case. The case is only used to get the gun to the range or woods and back. I have a couple expensive SKB cases I use for long haul or airline travel. The rest of them are cheaper the better.


----------



## FlFrayedKnot

Ditto kaferhaus, and I fixed this one. Probably will replace the other handle rather than risk it breaking. 

Bitching was not the purpose of the post. Trying to see if other had issues with this "brand", and warning any that might have one were the reasons.

What I really got irritated about was the run around from the store. If they had just told me no support existed, and it was closed out of their product line; I would have been done. The trip out to the store that turned out different from what they said on first contact was irritating.

That irritation increased when I got a voice mail at my work number following an e-mail I sent corporate on the issue. They indicated parts WERE available, as the young lady said as she left a long rambling message that filled my voice mail before she got to her telephone number ! LOL

Live and learn. I will avoid the Academy store brands and not have to deal with them at all for support.


----------



## kaferhaus

I use their branded soft cases and haven't had any issue with them. I'm cheap, so I get disappointed a lot.....LOL. But I'd rather spend my money on guns or reloading components....

Most of the goobers working in their gun dept are inept,..... and that's being kind.


----------



## FlFrayedKnot

UPDATE

Academy responded to an email I sent. Young lady was patient in trying to identify the exact case i had, then advised no parts support available. She then offered another case, but sadly it was without wheels, and I told her that this fat old lazy man was fond of those wheels!

Academy ended up offering a discount on next purchase, and applied it readily to a new climbing stand I had my eye on.

Not the best solution, but the additional effort and the discount on top of the follow-up made the corporate customer service score well in my book.


----------



## TheCarver

Smooth move FLFrayedKnot, Alot of times the stores reorder the same product thinking they have a good seller. Mabe this one will get a improvement an some of the rest of us can have good handle an wheels without the hassel, Thanks for putting the info out there so some of us will avoid such happening with our next purchase. Glad you went the extra time an came out on it. ole Carver


----------



## FlFrayedKnot

Thanks Carver. Also found a ready replacement thanks to another forum I frequent. Seems like a good deal:
http://www.supplysale.com/00152532OP/pelican-weapons-case/


----------

